# How much food per mouse?



## -libby- (Feb 5, 2011)

ok so at the moment my mice are only 4 weeks old but for an adult mouse how much food should be fed per day... do you leave a large amount of food in for a couple of days or feed very little bits per day... if so how much?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

There is no easy way to say "this much per mouse"....mice's metabolism varies from individual to individual and even with the weather and season. It will also vary depending on what the food is that they are being fed. Mice should always have food available...and the only way to really decide about how much add is to watch what they eat and vary it as needed to make sure they always have food available, but not necessarily in excess to where it becomes soiled before they can eat it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I feed largely whole grain with a small amount of other stuff and they get about 1 tablespoon of the grain, a liitle less on nights that they each get one small lump of kibble. They also get bread crumbs, dried fruit, something different every night. Food gets stale, so if you pt in a lot at once, the meeces may not eat it. Mine aways eat treats and kibble first, then nibble on and off on the grains. when I come in at might to feed them, the ones that have to wait (I have a large mousery) will start munching the leftovers from the precious night. They have tiny stomachs and high metabolisms, so that works out well for them, having something to munch almost at all times. The hard red wheat is probably very good for wearing down their incisors so they don'[t overgrow.


----------

